# Yummy Mummies



## ralphh (Feb 18, 2013)

_"Yummy Mummy" is rather nicer, English version of 'MILF'.  Doesn't mean quite the same thing I guess -- just a hot mum.

_
Our  first baby was born just over 4 months ago.  A couple of days ago my  wife announced that her tummy was back to  per-pregnancy size.  Two things occurred to me;

1)  Lets get the camera out

2)   That's not fair, we were the same size 4 months ago, just before you  gave birth. You've eaten twice as much cake as me since then and I've not got any thinner  ok, our daughter was 8lbs 9oz of your size, but still...


So  anyway, I thought I'd take a couple of shots and start a thread on here,  dedicated to those very special ladies that are the mothers of our children,  and still manage to look great and make us stare, even if they're not quite as young as they used to be  though I actually think my wife looks better now than she did in her 20's 
*
Does not need to be scantily clad, just any shot of your special lady!*

Having said that, here's the couple I took today:

The tummy in question;  Been meaning to take a slightly abstracted shot like this for ages, but things have been somewhat differently shaped for quite a while.  Ended up with a bit of cross-processing just for fun...







Lying on the bed:






Not sure I'm 100% happy with this one.  The nearer arm looks a little odd, and the hand she's resting her head on rather disappears too, but I got distracted by something when framing... :blushing:


----------



## Bo4key (Feb 18, 2013)

Lucky guy


----------



## Bo4key (Feb 18, 2013)

Other than that, the only criticism I could offer is a little wider framing on the second shot. I don't like how the right arm is cropped. But I could see how you'd be distracted.... 

And I think the left arm looks a little odd because there just is a little too little contrast maybe and it blends in the color of her torso.


----------



## Thayli (Feb 18, 2013)

Very nice Ralphh, and since you were so complimentary about her, here's my contribution. (And to make sure you're not left with your backside in the breeze here).



And i'll add that baby boy dropped 11 months ago.


----------



## runnah (Feb 18, 2013)

Dang...double dang.

You guys hit the jackpot.


----------



## ralphh (Feb 19, 2013)

Haha, thanks Thayli, always happy to look at another great shot of your very lovely Mrs 

I don't know how you find the time to do studio shots!! I'm lucky if I can get 10 mins with my wife for this kinda thing at the moment.  Maybe when baby is a little older it'll get easier.


----------



## Thayli (Feb 19, 2013)

ralphh said:


> Haha, thanks Thayli, always happy to look at another great shot of your very lovely Mrs
> 
> I don't know how you find the time to do studio shots!! I'm lucky if I can get 10 mins with my wife for this kinda thing at the moment.  Maybe when baby is a little older it'll get easier.


 

Gets worse, not better i'm afraid lol. We try to make time at least once a week, we're succesful sometimes every 2-3 weeks. Almost every shot ive got in last six months was taken between 10pm and 1am. You just got to be willing to set everything up and then take it all down without even touching the shutter release on occasion. Even worse to be honest is when you take maybe 4 shots and then that slowly building air raid siren from the bedroom kicks in. If ure willing to have the baby in same room as flash it makes things much easier, but that wasnt allowed in this house. Baby eyes would shatter into a million pieces with just a glimpse of a flash according to my wife.

Good luck!

Buy a couple of outfits only for photographs. I found that was one of the big things to motivate us. (Well, her.....). I still do that now, 2 days ago I bought a really old fashioned dusty wedding dress off ebay for $30, cut all the lace and trimmings off it, machine washed it, and it looks stunning now. Dont know when we will use it, but she's certainly excited about it. To the point where last night she wore it round the house for 2 hours (we were checking size), refused to take it off and would only answer to "Princess".


P.S. Heres the dress. She managed to swan about in it for another 10mins today before work, and I got some natural light shots in front of the patio doors. Didnt even have time for a reflector, I was shooting ISO3000 on an Xti (big lols) and when I opened them on computer I realised I was in Jpg. I still have to get the wrinkles from the machine wash out the dress as well. So yeah, pretty disasterous. But it still looks awesome! I took 19 shots and all of them I liked.




Not bad for $30 and 10 mins with a pair of scissors. Its unrecognisable from the dress it was though. Now I just have to figure out how to use it in shots....


----------



## ralphh (Feb 20, 2013)

LOL at only answering to "princess", that sound like someone i know 

The clothes only for photos is a great idea! Genius!!

My wife is currently off to bed by 8pm, so i'm basically limited to during the day at the weekends while baby is napping, but i always did prefer to shoot in natural light, so i have that in my favor at least...

I'm gonna try bribing her with new clothes tho  if anything will make her willing to stand still for 30 seconds that will! Thanks!!

Great look in that dress btw, looking forward to your follow-up shoots


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 20, 2013)

ralphh said:


> Not sure I'm 100% happy with this one.  The nearer arm looks a little odd, and the hand she's resting her head on rather disappears too, but I got distracted by something when framing... :blushing:



Ralphh... was the yellow intentional.. the "instagram" look maybe?

I get this when I color balance for flesh tones...



Definitely a lovely lady!


----------



## kundalini (Feb 20, 2013)

My partner for the last (almost) 4years. We don't have children together (thank gawd) but have 2 each from previous relationships. Not too bad for a +50 gal IMO. BTW, no skin smoothing... I like the character lines.







​In her business attire.  This shot went on her coporate website, so I did touch up slightly.






...​


----------



## ralphh (Feb 20, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> ralphh said:
> 
> 
> > Ralphh... was the yellow intentional.. the "instagram" look maybe?
> ...


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 20, 2013)

ralphh said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > ralphh said:
> ...


----------



## ralphh (Feb 21, 2013)

Ha, i've just discovered it can be done in 1 click in pse. Learn something new every day and all that....  I've always shot raw, so i've never had to remove a colour cast in photoshop, only add one


----------

